# Darius talking big



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Darius Miles says he's going to "punish" the T-Wolves tonight. Maybe I'm overreacting, but this pisses me off. If a guy is an All-Star and he brings it every night, then he's entitled to make a statement like this. But Miles, who hardly ever punishes any team and sometimes is practically invisible on the court, deserves only laughs for making such a statement. I personally can't stand boasts like this when they come from such an erratic, lackadaisical, and inconsistent player. ACTIONS speak louder than words, and I want to see some action from Miles before he starts making these ridiculous boasts.

SHUT UP and play Darius. Just play.

We'll decide if you actually "punished" anyone or not.

http://www.oregonlive.com/blazers/oregonian/index.ssf?/base/sports/1130920536185540.xml&coll=7


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

On a certain level, I agree with you, Talkhard. Sounds like a laughable empty threat to me.

On another level, though, I appreciate the attitude. Sounds like someone has finally lit a fire under Miles. Now, whether or not that is truly the case remains to be seen.

Fingers crossed, for Miles' and the Blazers' sake.

PBF


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

I'm starting to get the feeling you don't like Darius, like he's your new Sheed. Or is that Zach?



> "Basically, Coach said I need to step up, start being aggressive, be a leader, and step into a role that I ain't never stepped into before," Miles said. "Now it's just up to me to do it."





> "I will punish him, like I have been doing," Miles said. "Regardless of who guards me, it doesn't matter. Trenton is probably their top defender, but I have been posting Trent for years. He doesn't have anything that I haven't seen."





> Normally, that type of talk could cause a coach to cringe, knowing it provides the Timberwolves with bulletin-board fodder, but McMillan on Tuesday got a twinkle in his eye when he heard Miles' vow to "punish" Minnesota.





> "We need that kind of attitude," McMillan said. "With the position this team is in, his level of play has to go up. So he has to find a way to psych himself up, pump himself up, or get mad at the other team, and play with that attitude every night."


Seems like NBA god/Blazers coach Nate McMillan likes what Miles is saying. Good enough for me.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

I agree with Nate:



> "We need that kind of attitude," McMillan said. "With the position this team is in, his level of play has to go up. So he has to find a way to psych himself up, pump himself up, or get mad at the other team, and play with that attitude every night."


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I agree it shows that he is taking interest in the game. Instead of his half-asleep look we may see an energized Miles. He is setting himself up to be ridiculed if he fails to deliver on his promise, which shows he is willing to assume accountablity for his actions on the floor. I think this is a good thing. Whether he will actually deliver is to be seen.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

I love it. Blast Darius for playing like he doesn't care. Then as soon as he makes a public statement showing that he does care, blast him for that too. 

I'm glad to see this happen, I think his confidence has always been the root of his inconsistency. If he is truly more confident now (instead of just talking like he is), I think we'll see a much improved Darius.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Oh, I think he may still look half asleep. But that doesn't necessarily mean he is half asleep. I think that's just the way he looks, like Sleepy Floyd.

If the Blazers have any hope of staying in this game, I think Miles has to know it's his job to stay aggressive, post up and take the ball to the basket, and not settle for jump shots. He needs to lead the team in scoring tonight, like 22-24 points on high percentage shooting, 6 boards and a handful of assists. We will also need a good rebounding night and high percentage scoring from Zach.

Part of me (the dauntless homer part) still thinks we have a chance of stealing this game. Anyone can get hot. That's why they play them.

Never, never, never, never, never, never, never surrender!

:cheers:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

> ...that type of talk could cause a coach to cringe, knowing it provides the Timberwolves with bulletin-board fodder...


frankly, I'd be thrilled if that quote made it on the Minessota bulletin board. it'd mean we are at least relevant. 

I'm trying to enjoy the little victories, no matter how little.


----------



## ABM (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm goin' with the avatar.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Foulzilla said:


> I love it. Blast Darius for playing like he doesn't care. Then as soon as he makes a public statement showing that he does care, blast him for that too.


I don't know if Talkhard has ever blasted Darius for playing like he doesn't care, and I don't have the time or energy to go look it up.

Regardless, you do have to admit that given Darius' history of apathetic play 2nd half of last season & this preseason, it sounds like a hollow threat coming from him. I'm sure we - Talkhard included - will all be cheering loudly in front of our TV sets if Darius makes good on his threat.



> I'm glad to see this happen, I think his confidence has always been the root of his inconsistency. If he is truly more confident now (instead of just talking like he is), I think we'll see a much improved Darius.


Agreed. At this point, seeing what we have seen from this team throughout the pre-season and knowing what Nate is / we are expecting to see from Darius this season, it is good to see him coming out with such a bold statement (voluntarily shouldering the responsibility for living up to it). I hope he backs it up tonight, and I also hope his team-mates realize they need to help him back it up.

Interesting thought: It may be a diversionary tactic to make the Wolves focus their defense on Darius, in order to take pressure off the guy they really intend to "punish" the Wolves with (Zach).

Also, Darius' words make me think he has something personal against the Wolves. Did they nix a trade that would have sent him there at some point in the past? We all know those revenge matchups usually turn out favorably for the spurned party (Darius, in this case).

PBF


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

If Miles comes out tonight and drops 30 on the timber puppies tonight will you appologize for your lack of faith?


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> I love it. Blast Darius for playing like he doesn't care. Then as soon as he makes a public statement showing that he does care, blast him for that too.


It's very easy to talk like you care. It's quite another thing to play that way.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Talkhard said:


> It's very easy to talk like you care. It's quite another thing to play that way.


He was our best and most consistant player in the preseason.

But when you don't like a guy, I guess you see what you want to see, right Talkhard?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I'm just glad someone is stepping up and saying they care, as opposed to the things players like Ruben are spouting off about.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Fork said:


> He was our best and most consistant player in the preseason.


I was surprised to see that he was our leading scorer through pre-season. The guy just plays so "quiet", as well as so stony-faced, that you just don't realize how much he's contributing until you go back and look at the box scores.

But when he goes off, it's quite exciting.

Here's to a whole season of Darius going off (on the court, that is).

:cheers:

PBF


----------



## THE'clip'SHOW (Sep 24, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> Also, Darius' words make me think he has something personal against the Wolves. Did they nix a trade that would have sent him there at some point in the past? We all know those revenge matchups usually turn out favorably for the spurned party (Darius, in this case).
> 
> PBF


I know Darius has always fashioned his game after KG (or tried for that matter). HOpefully it will hype him up and he'll play great ball tonight.


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

ProudBFan said:


> I was surprised to see that he was our leading scorer through pre-season. The guy just plays so "quiet", as well as so stony-faced, that you just don't realize how much he's contributing until you go back and look at the box scores.


true enough. here's his game log for preseason. 

over the last three games he's averaged around 16 ppg, 5 rebs, 51% shooting. those were pretty similar numbers to what he put up as a starter last year.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

theWanker said:


> over the last three games he's averaged around 16 ppg, 5 rebs, 51% shooting. those were pretty similar numbers to what he put up as a starter last year.


If he can put up those kinda numbers on a consistent basis throughout the regular season, I imagine the Blazers - and most fans - would be perfectly content with his contribution to the team.

You go, Darius!

PBF


----------



## Gunner (Sep 16, 2005)

Darius looking sleepy and bored? Oh,if he could only show the facial expressive intensity of say Tim Duncan,huh? :rotf: 
On the way to becoming a reborn Darius (Punisher) Miles fan,
Gunner


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Gunner said:


> Darius looking sleepy and bored? Oh,if he could only show the facial expressive intensity of say Tim Duncan,huh? :rotf:
> On the way to becoming a reborn Darius (Punisher) Miles fan,
> Gunner


Good call! 

Darius "The Punisher" Miles. I hope it catches on. People could bring signs to the Garden. "The Punisher" Bobbleheads. Remind him that he has a nickname to live up to. The Punisher fans could sit in "The Dungeon."

It's funny in an ironic way. Like "The Sleepy Assassin" or "The Bored Assassin." Well, maybe it's just me....


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

Just remember that we heard this type of talk from Jermaine O'Neal and while he was mainly talking about the season and not a single game, it is all the same. One could say that JO's talk was more ludicrous because he couldn't even get into a game for meaningful minutes. 

I am not bothered by his comments. It is the first game of the season, so I doubt the Timberwolves make anything of it. While I personally like quiet confidence, not everyone is like that and you accept how they motivate themselves. here is to hoping that Darius achieves what is expected of him while doing it with in the frame work of Nates game plans. :cheers:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazer Bert said:


> Part of me (the dauntless homer part) still thinks we have a chance of stealing this game. Anyone can get hot. That's why they play them.
> 
> Never, never, never, never, never, never, never surrender!
> 
> :cheers:


I agree, concede nothing!



Gunner said:


> Darius looking sleepy and bored? Oh,if he could only show the facial expressive intensity of say Tim Duncan,huh? :rotf:
> On the way to becoming a reborn Darius (Punisher) Miles fan,
> Gunner


If he can be as consistent as Duncan I don't care if he takes a nap during the game!


----------



## The Professional Fan (Nov 5, 2003)

I'm a certifiable Darius basher. However, I absolutely LOVE his "punish them" statement. It shows, at some level, that he cares, and that is all I ever asked of Darius. Complacency is my biggest issue with NBA players. If Darius is aggressive on both ends, but shoots 2-20 from the field, I'll still stand by him.

In short, I'm giving Darius a clean slate for this season. He has an opportunity to show us, and the franchise, what he can do when given the reigns. 

Don't let us down, Darius. This is your opportunity!


----------



## BlayZa (Dec 31, 2002)

lets see if his butt can cash that cheque

its hit or miss with darius during the season - one pretty nice game every 6-8 games , then a ton of mediocrity in between.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

If I was going to pick any Blazer player to make such a statement, I would pick Darius . . . based on his athletic ability and the preseason.


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

I kinda think that throughout the course of the season, teh teams succuss will rely on Darius' success.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

U guy's underestimate Miles he has the talent some nights he puts effort into it others he doesn't.Maybe someone has fired him up and he wants to play.If thats the case then i hope he stays like that.


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Nothing wrong with a little confidence - Chad Johnson has got to be the most arrogant guy in the NFL - and then he backs it up on the field. Reading this article this morning actually got me excited for today's game.


----------



## CatchNRelease (Jan 2, 2003)

I've got no problem with Miles spouting off. Now he has to put up, or look like an idiot for not delivering. I'm guessing he doesn't want to look like an idiot.

What I like the best of what he said is that he wants to post up his man. Miles posting or slashing makes he a lot happier than Miles chucking up jump shots.

Go Blazers


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

RipCity9 said:


> Nothing wrong with a little confidence - Chad Johnson has got to be the most arrogant guy in the NFL - and then he backs it up on the field. Reading this article this morning actually got me excited for today's game.


As opposed to Keyshaun


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

I am glad Darius is coming out and showing his fire. At least it is there! Whether he fulfills or not, this can only get the team in a better frame of mind to compete. The team should be right behind him tying to help him with his punishing.



ProudBFan said:


> Interesting thought: It may be a diversionary tactic to make the Wolves focus their defense on Darius, in order to take pressure off the guy they really intend to "punish" the Wolves with (Zach).


This could be a factor also. Zach needs a little room to move against KG and any extra help from the guards would help us get open shots and more lanes to the hole.

The Miles of Puishment should wary the Wolves!


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I would be more then happy for somebody on the organization to start talking the talk and walking the walk. Darius has started the talk. Now lets see if he backs it up. 

Nice burn on Keyshawn Johnson Schilly! :biggrin:


----------



## gatorpops (Dec 17, 2004)

Sounds like a little of M. Lucus is rubbing off on Darius. 

"THE PUNISHER" demands Wolves to say :frenchy: 

Hope springs eternal!

gatorpops


----------



## Skelton (May 18, 2003)

gatorpops said:


> Sounds like a little of M. Lucus is rubbing off on Darius.
> 
> "THE PUNISHER" demands Wolves to say :frenchy:
> 
> ...


D'oh! Beat me to that one! I hope "The Enforcer" has his back, cuz Darius is rather slight of frame.


----------



## Xericx (Oct 29, 2004)

I like it!!!! Go miles...I've been saying all summer that I think he's going to lead the team in scoring this year.....doesn't look so far off. 

ATTACK THE BASKET!!!!
PLAY GOOD D

Punish em!
:banana:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice burn on keshawn.I hope miles does 16-5


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

If Miles goes off for 20 or more on the Wolves tonight, I hereby solemnly swear to buy a custom Blazers jersey with his number on it and "THE PUNISHER" stenciled across the back.

Anything less than 20 I won't consider "punishment".

Go Darius! Go Blazers!

PBF


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

FYI: In 3 games vs. the Wolves last season, Darius averaged a whopping 12.3 points. I hope he has a new definition for the word "punish" this season.

PBF


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Xericx said:


> I like it!!!! Go miles...I've been saying all summer that I think he's going to lead the team in scoring this year.....doesn't look so far off.
> 
> ATTACK THE BASKET!!!!
> PLAY GOOD D
> ...


You mean, doesn't SOUND so far off. Nothing's been seen as of yet, and if Darius plays tonight like he has the rest of his career, I wouldn't say he'd "punish" anyone.

I hope he proves me wrong, but I'm going to call his bluff.


----------



## The Sebastian Express (Mar 3, 2005)

He also shot 63% against them, and 12.3pgs was in 24 minutes a game. He also averaged 3 blocks a game against them.

Of course, his free throw shooting and rebounding was relatively disturbing.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

check this out not very good quality though.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Well, at least you know he wants to win. I'd rather have a trash talker than a guy who just dont care about winning.


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

ABM said:


> I'm goin' with the avatar.


Looks like Zidane already beat me to the punch, but what the heck!





































"Paint" OWNS!!! :biggrin: 

:banana:


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

I demand the royalties i came up with ze idea.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Finally i beat someone to something muhhah.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

CanJohno, you should definitely find a way to send "The Punisher" that marvel comic cover, or maybe all of them. I'll bet he'd have a good sense of humor about it. Heck, maybe everyone should flood him with their "Punisher" handiwork.

:clap:


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> If Miles goes off for 20 or more on the Wolves tonight, I hereby solemnly swear to buy a custom Blazers jersey with his number on it and "THE PUNISHER" stenciled across the back.
> PBF


I had the same thought this morning. It'd be great to get one made up and get him to sign it. Darius is no Sheed. I really think we can help motivate him with this.



ProudBFan said:


> FYI: In 3 games vs. the Wolves last season, Darius averaged a whopping 12.3 points. I hope he has a new definition for the word "punish" this season.


Apparently that was coming off the bench. Also, if you listen to Nate, this is "his" team now (oh, god, did I just type that?). In other words, he needs to be a featured player on offense and should have no qualms about going for his shots. I just hope they are all aggressive post ups and takes to the hoop.

I'm getting pumped. Almost time to tee it up. Thank god for my DVR!


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Heh... I've got a contact who will help me get Darius to sign my "PUNISHER" jersey if I get one made (assuming, of course, he goes out and "punishes" the Wolves tonight).



PBF


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

ProudBFan said:


> Heh... I've got a contact who will help me get Darius to sign my "PUNISHER" jersey if I get one made (assuming, of course, he goes out and "punishes" the Wolves tonight).
> 
> 
> 
> PBF


Curse you!!


----------



## CelticPagan (Aug 23, 2004)

Foulzilla said:


> I love it. Blast Darius for playing like he doesn't care. Then as soon as he makes a public statement showing that he does care, blast him for that too.
> 
> I'm glad to see this happen, I think his confidence has always been the root of his inconsistency. If he is truly more confident now (instead of just talking like he is), I think we'll see a much improved Darius.



Ditto! Stop nit picking Darius Miles. I'd like to see him play more aggresivly all the time! His problem has never been talent, it's been that he plays too soft 50% of the time.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

CelticPagan said:


> Ditto! Stop nit picking Darius Miles. I'd like to see him play more aggresivly all the time! His problem has never been talent, it's been that he plays too soft 50% of the time.


I think the real problem has been that he's been asked NOT to be agressive at times. We were showcasing SAR last year. Miles was expected to be a 3rd (at best) option. Now that he's expected to be a really important part of this team, he'll play up to his potential.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

I told you guys Darius was going to be a star.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> You mean, doesn't SOUND so far off. Nothing's been seen as of yet, and if Darius plays tonight like he has the rest of his career, I wouldn't say he'd "punish" anyone.
> 
> I hope he proves me wrong, but I'm going to call his bluff.


I got pwned by Darius tonight. Solid game thus far.


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

Goldmember said:


> I told you guys Darius was going to be a star.


One game, dude.

Hold off on the crow talk.


----------



## Goldmember (May 24, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> One game, dude.


The first of many.


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

SheedSoNasty said:


> One game, dude.
> 
> Hold off on the crow talk.


Let's hope it's not just one game!


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

So ALl Darius needed was a Nick Name?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

SheedSoNasty said:


> One game, dude.
> 
> Hold off on the crow talk.


Yet, one BAD game would have been enough to write him off, right?

Typical.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Say what if u darius haters still think he sucks he put up 32 points.I bet all u haters are shocked arent yeh.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Zidane said:


> Say what if u darius haters still think he sucks he put up 32 points.I bet all u haters are shocked arent yeh.


hey guys? can we lay off the "hater" ****?


----------



## Schilly (Dec 30, 2002)

Fork said:


> Yet, one BAD game would have been enough to write him off, right?
> 
> Typical.


I think they should cut WEbster I mean they obviously don't think he's good enough to even get in the game.


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

if webster can't get in use him as trade bait.as far as the ad trade for miles i would cancel it.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Just told my wife that the ONLY thing on my Christmas list this season is a black Blazers's custom road jersey with #23 and "THE PUNISHER" on the back. And I've already asked my contact to help me get Darius to sign it (which will be no prob). I'm SET!

Now all I need is Miles to play like that most of the time and I won't look like such a dork for doing this.



Also, a friendly reminder for you young 'uns (and those of you old-timers who seem to have forgotten): Don't blast people for having an opinion that's different than yours. It's okay to disagree, but don't get personal with it.

PBF


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

Incase ur post was ment towards me im not really blasting them just saying u saidhe couldnt punish anything and he did that.punisher jersey thats ossom.


----------



## ProudBFan (Apr 29, 2003)

Zidane said:


> Incase ur post was ment towards me im not really blasting them just saying u saidhe couldnt punish anything and he did that.punisher jersey thats ossom.


I think you're confusing me with someone else, Zidane. I was never hating on Miles at all. My attitude was one of "I'm watching. Show me." Go back and read my posts in this thread. I think you'll see what I mean.

PBF


----------



## RPCity (Aug 29, 2005)

Zidane said:


> Say what if u darius haters still think he sucks he put up 32 points.I bet all u haters are shocked arent yeh.


You drive me nuts sometimes with your posts Zidane......weren't you the one posting trade after trade trying to find a way to ship out Darius? Now _other_ people are the haters?

Nothing personal.....but jeez.....can we get some consistency?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

lol i didn't mean u were saying that other people were saying hes just blowing smoke and he proved them wrong.he had more points then kg


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

Zidane said:


> if webster can't get in use him as trade bait.as far as the ad trade for miles i would cancel it.


 what made you think we would allow that?


----------



## chromekilla (Aug 21, 2005)

i flip and i flop i was never a darius hater in the last year he never showed alot of effort and tonight he did he was the leading scorer in the preseason too.the haters are people who still think darius is garbage and cant play very competive all the time in the nba.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

Credit where credit is due. Darius backed up his big talk, and I salute him. He actually outplayed Kevin Garnett tonight, and that's no small feat. I just hope he keeps it up.


----------



## ebott (Jan 7, 2003)

ProudBFan said:


> If Miles goes off for 20 or more on the Wolves tonight, I hereby solemnly swear to buy a custom Blazers jersey with his number on it and "THE PUNISHER" stenciled across the back.
> 
> Anything less than 20 I won't consider "punishment".
> 
> ...


You should post a picture of yourself in it. Are you gonna go with a black, white or red jersey? If you go black are you gonna go with the old "blazers" on the front or the new "portland"


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

He's gotta go black. Frank Castle -- The Punisher -- always wore black.

Hell, if Darius does that three games in a row, I'll buy one! :banana:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

ProudBFan said:


> Just told my wife that the ONLY thing on my Christmas list this season is a black Blazers's custom road jersey with #23 and "THE PUNISHER" on the back. And I've already asked my contact to help me get Darius to sign it (which will be no prob). I'm SET!
> 
> Now all I need is Miles to play like that most of the time and I won't look like such a dork for doing this.
> 
> ...


I'm starting to work on the t-shirt, as _we_ speak... err, as _I_ type, rather. I'll be posting some pics when I get it/them finished. I might make more than one design, depending upon how much I like the initial one. Anyways, it should be fun. Also, I was thinking about scoring a bulk pack of of BLANK Replica Blazers jerseys, that I could customize into #23 "The Punisher" jerseys.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

CanJohno said:


> Also, I was thinking about scoring a bulk pack of of BLANK Replica Blazers jerseys, that I could customize into #23 "The Punisher" jerseys.


I'll take one.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Anyone think Rice checked our board today? He kept going on about The Punisher moniker in a manner that reminded me of this thread. It has been said he reads the board. :whoknows:


----------



## mook (Dec 31, 2002)

Yo. My five minute stab at violating copyright laws.


----------



## Peaceman (Jan 15, 2003)

Miles had a great game, but I want to see him with this effort more consistantly. Will he still work hard when then team is 4-15 and down by 20? That is the next step in his growth and hopefully he will achieve that. I won't jump on this bandwagon until he shows some growth.


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

theWanker for the win.

Can you integrate a 23 into the teeth?


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

Talkhard said:


> Credit where credit is due. Darius backed up his big talk, and I salute him. He actually outplayed Kevin Garnett tonight, and that's no small feat. I just hope he keeps it up.


What he said!

Did I mention yet that I love Talkhard's avatar?!


----------



## MercyKersey (Jul 22, 2003)

> Darius Miles says he's going to "punish" the T-Wolves tonight. Maybe I'm overreacting, but this pisses me off. If a guy is an All-Star and he brings it every night, then he's entitled to make a statement like this. But Miles, who hardly ever punishes any team and sometimes is practically invisible on the court, deserves only laughs for making such a statement. I personally can't stand boasts like this when they come from such an erratic, lackadaisical, and inconsistent player. ACTIONS speak louder than words, and I want to see some action from Miles before he starts making these ridiculous boasts.



:laugh:


----------



## CanJohno (Feb 11, 2005)

MercyKersey said:


> :laugh:


Co-Signed


----------



## Redbeard (Sep 11, 2005)

Oh man, tonight was the some of the most fun I have had watching the Blazers. And most of the credit goes to The Punisher Darius Miles. We made some ugly moves, but he just kept getting steals and hitting shots. It was great to see someone on the Blazers get over thirty on opening night. Win or Lose. Only wish we had a Richie Frahm going 5 for 5 from 3 pt land.

I think Darius may keep this up. He now has a nick name. Started this year in a starting role and has put up stats. Great way to boost the averages and put yourself on the top of the lists. If he keeps it up, there would be definate consideration for the All-Star game. He has a lot of chances and he would be dumb to not cash in on them.

Great job Punisher!

Did any one else wnat to see Darius move to the 2 and have Outlaw come in instead of Dixon?


----------



## Ed O (Dec 30, 2002)

Redbeard said:


> Did any one else wnat to see Darius move to the 2 and have Outlaw come in instead of Dixon?


In the spirit of posting basically the same thing in every thread: YES!

Miles kicked butt tonight. Hopefully Blazers fans can accept that he simply cannot be this good every night and not jump all over him when he has a bad game.

Ed O.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ed O said:


> In the spirit of posting basically the same thing in every thread: YES!
> 
> Miles kicked butt tonight. Hopefully Blazers fans can accept that he simply cannot be this good every night and not jump all over him when he has a bad game.
> 
> Ed O.


True.

Just as long as his effort is there every nite.


----------



## QRICH (Feb 2, 2004)

Zidane said:


> *if webster can't get in use him as trade bait*.as far as the ad trade for miles i would cancel it.


Can someone please ban this poster? :clown: The IQ of the thread immediately drops when he posts.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Impressive game by Darius tonight


----------



## BIG Q (Jul 8, 2005)

QRICH said:


> Can someone please ban this poster? :clown: The IQ of the thread immediately drops when he posts.


He is 14 and can learn. Banning is out of the question. Zidane has expressed a willingness to improve his grammar and all. Just try to read through it a little slower or ignore. The kid has great enthusiasm and lives in Southern Oregon, give him some slack.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Click for big!


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> Click for big!


My goodness, that is really good.

The Blazers may not win as many games as we'd like, but at least we are having some fun with this Punisher thing. With permission, I may have to pick one of these for my avatar.

:banana:


----------



## RipCity9 (Jan 30, 2004)

Sweet! Thanks cpt.napalm - that'll be my new desktop.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Thanks guys it is what I get paid to do. Glad you liked it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

Redbeard said:


> Oh man, tonight was the some of the most fun I have had watching the Blazers.
> ...
> Great job Punisher!
> ...
> Did any one else wnat to see Darius move to the 2 and have Outlaw come in instead of Dixon?


I was so sick of Cheeks' and his team, and my expectations of the team after preseason were so low, that last nights game actually feels like a win. Weird.
...
I would prefer that Darius stay close to the basket and not play the 2. I would prefer that Outlaw play SF instead of Ruben, and have Monia back up Smith at the 2 until Martell is ready.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> Thanks guys it is what I get paid to do. Glad you liked it.


You seriously have to send that to Darius.

One problem though -- coach won't let The Punisher wear his headband. The Punisher is a team player though, so The Punisher is cool with it.


----------



## Talkhard (May 13, 2003)

> last nights game actually feels like a win. Weird.


Ain't that the truth! I actually felt "up" after the game last night, as if Portland had walked out with a win. It was a moral victory for sure. Usually, those don't mean much, but I think last nights' game will be a huge confidence booster for these young Blazers.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Blazer Bert said:


> You seriously have to send that to Darius.
> 
> One problem though -- coach won't let The Punisher wear his headband. The Punisher is a team player though, so The Punisher is cool with it.


I spent 30 minutes tryign to find a good source image of Darius and they all had headbands, and I didn't feel like cloning out and recreating a forehead from scratch. Given enough time I could, but I am at work and I didn't want to put too much time into it. 

Is there a way to send it to Darius? I will try and find an email address for him.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> I spent 30 minutes tryign to find a good source image of Darius and they all had headbands, and I didn't feel like cloning out and recreating a forehead from scratch. Given enough time I could, but I am at work and I didn't want to put too much time into it.


Sounds like a lot of work. In time, I'm sure there will be a good shot you can use with the corn rows and no headband. Then you can use his real forehead! :laugh: 

Thanks again for sharing that. Good work. :clap:


----------



## e_blazer1 (Feb 3, 2004)

Darius was awesome last night. He backed up his pre-game talk and was easily the best player on the court last night...KG included. If he can bring that effort on a consistent basis, he's really going to open some eyes around the league.


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Wooo I made it on the O-Live Blazer Blog! I also sent a copy to the fanmail account at blazers.com to Miles. I will let you know if I get anything back on it.


----------



## BBert (Dec 30, 2004)

cpt.napalm said:


> Wooo I made it on the O-Live Blazer Blog! I also sent a copy to the fanmail account at blazers.com to Miles. I will let you know if I get anything back on it.


Cool. :clap: 

I just looked at the picture again. I hope it's not too gansta for the team's new image, with the leather and the smoking guns and all. :angel:


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

It should be fine -- I mean, the original Punisher was white and a veteran. If putting a black man's head on that image suddenly makes it worse... Oh I have a ten foot pole, but I ain't touching *that*! :angel:


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

I was thinking just now that Martell doesn't have a knickname. I was thinking "The Webslinger" what do you guys think? Off to google image search for some source material!!


----------



## Chalupa (Jul 20, 2005)

cpt.napalm said:


> I was thinking just now that Martell doesn't have a knickname. I was thinking "The Webslinger" what do you guys think? Off to google image search for some source material!!


"Webslinger" is solid and fits with the superhero theme. Too bad Wade already took "The Flash" which would have been great for Telfair.

I like "The Definition" for Webster. A good play off his name and fits with other basketball knick names like "The Answer" or "The Truth".


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

The definition is a great nickname. I will go try and find pictures of people in argyle sweaters and Emo glasses.


----------



## GrandpaBlaze (Jul 11, 2004)

What about ICBM for Webster? The article where he hit several half court shots in a row made me think he had the range of an ICBM.

Ok, maybe not. :biggrin: 

Gramps...


----------



## cpt.napalm (Feb 23, 2005)

Too late gramps I already ran with "The Definition"


----------



## crandc (Sep 15, 2004)

That's cool, he looks very academic!


----------



## BlazerCaravan (Aug 12, 2004)

Well, if we're going with Marvel comic book characters (oh God I'm gonna heckled for this!)

Webster - Longshot (minor character, but the name just fits)
Telfair - Quicksilver (fastest character in the Marvel Universe, I believe)
Darius - Punisher
Z-Bo - Juggernaut
Joel - The Hulk (well, you see, it's a technical foul thing...)
Ruben - Iron Man
Theo - Collosus
Khryapa - Wolverine (as per Antonio Harvey -- I actually like this one)
Dixon - Pyro (when he heats up...)
Smith - The Beast (surprisingly nimble and smart)
Blake - Silver Surfer (he looks like he should be catching some waves)
Ha - Jubilee D)


----------



## sa1177 (Feb 18, 2005)

QRICH said:


> Can someone please ban this poster? :clown: The IQ of the thread immediately drops when he posts.


Use a little of that "IQ" yourself and maybe you would notice he is just a 14 year old kid. Just as much as a fan as the rest of us. Don't like his posts, don't read them.


----------

